# Pheasants Near Goodrich?



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

We have been coming to ND for 4yr and staying south of 94 hunting ducks and an occasional pheasant or 2, We are thinking about trying a different area this year. I was wondering if the are any pheasant between Goodrich and Harvey?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

There are pockets but not a ton.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

They have been almost non-existent for the last couple of years. It would not be my first choice


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Pretty marginal pheasant country up there. Better the further south or SW you go.


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! :thumb:

We cant make up our mind what we are going to do yet. We have also been thinking about the upper west corner of the state but not sure how the waterfowl will be since that's our main target. But no matter what we will enjoy the time in the great state!

thanks again


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

the NW area is oil country!, beware! Though I've never hunted that part of the state I'd be hesitant to plan a hung up there, especially how thst crude is over $60 a barrel again and I'd expect activity to increase again.


----------



## 27ducks (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for that input I didn't know if the Crosby area would been in the oil boom or not just looking for potholes on Google earth!


----------

